# Joe Ray: is he doing a good job at lrm ?



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

just wondering how everyone feels about the new editor. i personally think that his editorial section is excellent. he is very motivating and positive. :biggrin: i also think that it is good with the bike section gives the kids motivation to try harder and knowing now that they can get a feature. i know many people dislike the motorcycle feature, but i did like that when he became editor and they did the lowrider harley that they explained why they feel the need to put harleys in there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I AM VERY HAPPY SO FAR JOE RAY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

joe ray :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Best of the 70's speaks for itself 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

JOE RAY IS A DIE HARD LOWRIDER HE KNOWS WHAT HE'S DOING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

its defintely getting better


----------



## scr8pin (Jun 30, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363748


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 21 2007, 04:32 AM~8837461
> *Best of the 70's speaks for itself
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Sep 20 2007, 09:37 PM~8837485
> *its defintely getting better
> *


 x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I LIKED IT BEFORE AND I STILL LIKE IT NOW.ONLY THING IS THE MAGAZINE HASNT REALLY CHANGED ALOT, IT JUST SEEMS THAT WAY CAUSE A DIFFRENT GUY HAS HIS NAME UP FRONT. THEY CAN BRING THE BIKE BACK AND TAKE A DONK OUT. MOVE THE RIM PAGES, 300C TOPICS. TAKE OUT MORE FEATURE RIDES BUT MOVE IT SOMEWHERE ELSE THATS ALL. PEOPLE ARE TALKING ABOUT ALL THE CHANGES NOW AND THEY LIKE IT WHAT HAS REALLY CHANGED? IT IS STILL THE SAME MAGAZINE DOSENT MATTER WHO'S NAME IS UP FRONT. AND I WILL STILL BUY IT CAUSE I LIKE IT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

so far so good


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Just wish they'd bring all the shows back. Dallas, Indy, Kansas City, San Antonio, Chicago and didn't they have shows in Milwaukee and Oklahoma City?


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Sep 20 2007, 11:19 PM~8838109
> *
> Just wish they'd bring all the shows back.  Dallas, Indy, Kansas City, San Antonio, Chicago and didn't they have shows in Milwaukee and Oklahoma City?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 20 2007, 09:32 PM~8837461
> *Best of the 70's speaks for itself
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I think he's doing well given the circumstances and corporate BS he has to deal with. I started buy the mag again when he took over.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

JOE RAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Sep 20 2007, 11:37 PM~8837485
> *its defintely getting better
> *


x100000000


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

He must be. People haven't been bitching and moaning about LRM for months.


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 21 2007, 08:45 AM~8839452
> *JOE  RAY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: UM SURE YOUR GOING AGREE SINCE U CALL HIM EVERYDAY PIRUHO BARATO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 21 2007, 09:19 AM~8839720
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

GEORGE STYLISTICS----------- :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life+Sep 21 2007, 08:19 AM~8839720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH NO NOT YOU TWO :biggrin: THOUGHT YOU GUYS HAD YOUR OWN TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 21 2007, 09:21 AM~8839735
> *GEORGE STYLISTICS----------- :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 21 2007, 09:22 AM~8839752
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 21 2007, 09:22 AM~8839749
> *OH NO NOT YOU TWO :biggrin:  THOUGHT YOU GUYS HAD YOUR OWN TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 21 2007, 09:23 AM~8839760
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


DID YOUR DADDY JOE LET YOU GO ON LAYIT LOW TODAY KNOW JOTO GO GET MY DAMN TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 21 2007, 09:24 AM~8839772
> *DID  YOUR  DADDY JOE  LET  YOU GO  ON LAYIT LOW  TODAY  KNOW  JOTO  GO GET  MY DAMN TIRES  :biggrin:
> *


SMILEY CAN U TELL ME WAT THE NUMBER 6 MEANS PIRUHA?


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 21 2007, 07:21 AM~8839735
> *GEORGE STYLISTICS----------- :wave:
> *


Q,VO AMIGO


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 21 2007, 09:24 AM~8839772
> *DID  YOUR  DADDY JOE  LET  YOU GO  ON LAYIT LOW  TODAY  KNOW  JOTO  GO GET  MY DAMN TIRES  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 21 2007, 09:27 AM~8839791
> *SMILEY CAN U TELL ME WAT THE NUMBER 6 MEANS PIRUHA?
> *


JENA 6 :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 21 2007, 09:27 AM~8839802
> *WTF
> *


6 INDOOR SPOTS FOR YOU GUYS OK  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 21 2007, 09:28 AM~8839807
> *6 INDOOR SPOTS FOR YOU GUYS OK    :biggrin:
> *


OH OK 6 + 8 THX DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 21 2007, 08:27 AM~8839802
> *JENA  6 :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 21 2007, 09:29 AM~8839815
> *OH  OK  6 + 8 THX  DOGG  :biggrin:
> *


sorry just 6 total


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 21 2007, 09:31 AM~8839838
> *sorry just 6 total
> *


TOTAL OF WHAT JOTO :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 21 2007, 09:31 AM~8839843
> *TOTAL  OF  WHAT  JOTO :biggrin:
> *


indoor cars cabrona 6 indoors


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 21 2007, 09:32 AM~8839853
> *indoor cars cabrona 6 indoors
> *


I ALREADY GOT MY CONFIRMATION SO IM INDOOR JOTO


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 21 2007, 09:33 AM~8839861
> *I ALREADY  GOT MY CONFIRMATION  SO  IM  INDOOR  JOTO
> *


ok sounds good, and as many as you want toutside marica how u like that


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 21 2007, 09:34 AM~8839871
> *ok sounds good, and as many as you want toutside  marica how u like that
> *


AS LONG AS YOUR OUTSIDE WILL BE THERE ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i just picked up the newest issue this morning and while flipping through it i thought that the mag has definetly got a whole lot better. i do like the fact that they do feature a bike section again, i grew up building them and they already stop making LRB so its nice to see those bikes in print somewhere again. hopefully the good work keeps up and they can keep an editor for a while.


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 21 2007, 09:35 AM~8839882
> *AS  LONG AS YOUR  OUTSIDE  WILL BE  THERE ALSO  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: NEVER


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looks good to me..


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

Joe Ray is doing a great job with the magazine, staying true to the roots of lowriding :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 21 2007, 01:08 PM~8841433
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Sep 21 2007, 02:19 AM~8838109
> *
> Just wish they'd bring all the shows back.  Dallas, Indy, Kansas City, San Antonio, Chicago and didn't they have shows in Milwaukee and Oklahoma City?
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

oh yeah :thumbsup: Mr. ray dressed to kill is one of the reasons i lowride.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

I have loved how the mag has looked since he has taken over. i definently like his editorials more so then when ralph had it. I have only been dissapointed once since he has taken over and that has been this months. I like the whole Lowrider garage Idea cuz it is good to learn more how toos but it seems like there was a lot less features this month. But other wise I'm very Impressed with Joe Ray as the editor!



Good Job man.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 21 2007, 12:14 PM~8841449
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: ......why you always in my kool-aid?....too many ruber stamps going down in here....the mag went from SELL to HOLD...it might get to BUY soon we'll see.... but......i'll be glad when we bring lowriders to a lowrider show..and not bringing lowriders to a showrider show .... :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

MAG LOOKS THE SAME TO ME I DONT SEE NO DIFFRENCE ,SO WHAT THE BIG DEAL?


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 21 2007, 02:33 PM~8841942
> *:angry: ......why you always in my kool-aid?....too many ruber stamps going down in here....the mag went from SELL to HOLD...it might get to BUY soon we'll see.... but......i'll be glad when we bring lowriders to a lowrider show..and not bringing lowriders to a showrider show .... :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 21 2007, 02:31 PM~8842330
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uh oh!!!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

hes doing alright but the bullshit harleys are back in


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

as far as the tour goes that is run by golow entertainment i dont thinkjoe ray has any control of it. i personally think the lowrider community needs an organization such as good-guys is for the hotrod community so there could be a tour but not one magazine is behind it all. as far as the harleys go i would rather see a clean ass harley then some honda on 13s so if its working for them ( which i think it is harley is now investing in ads etc)


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Sep 20 2007, 08:57 PM~8836756
> *just wondering how everyone feels about the new editor. i personally think that his editorial section is excellent. he is very motivating and positive.  :biggrin: i also think that it is good with the bike section gives the kids motivation to try harder and knowing now that they can get a feature. i know many people dislike the motorcycle feature, but i did like that when he became editor and they did the lowrider harley that they explained why they feel the need to put harleys in there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  I AM VERY HAPPY SO FAR JOE RAY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


JOE RAY HELL YEAH :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 20 2007, 10:26 PM~8837773
> *I LIKED IT BEFORE AND I STILL LIKE IT NOW.ONLY THING IS THE MAGAZINE HASNT REALLY CHANGED ALOT, IT JUST SEEMS THAT WAY CAUSE A DIFFRENT GUY HAS HIS NAME UP FRONT. THEY CAN BRING THE BIKE BACK AND TAKE A DONK OUT. MOVE THE RIM PAGES, 300C TOPICS. TAKE OUT MORE FEATURE RIDES BUT MOVE IT SOMEWHERE ELSE THATS ALL. PEOPLE ARE TALKING ABOUT ALL THE CHANGES NOW AND THEY LIKE IT WHAT HAS REALLY CHANGED? IT IS STILL THE SAME MAGAZINE DOSENT MATTER WHO'S NAME IS UP FRONT. AND I WILL STILL BUY IT CAUSE I LIKE IT
> *


x2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I think he is doing a good job so far. There had been a few changes like the Best of 70s Issue that caught my attention. 

I often hear people complain about the LARGE rim ads, I dont think that's gonna change at all. The ads are the ones who keep the mags in publication. I noticed tho that the November issue was a bit thinner than the other issues. 

Joe, if you are reading this. (I DON'T EXPECT YOU TO LISTEN..THIS IS JUST A SUGGESTION)
Not too many of us (our car) make it on the COVER and/or FEATURE. I strongly feel that LRM (you) should give the *CAR SHOW COVERAGE a little more LOVE*....more pics of cars...Car Clubs....etc. It is always an inspiration to see your car in the mag, *whether it's a small pic *from a Local show or a big 3 page article. This will give an average car builder more motivation to see his/her car on the magazine. There are a lot of nice cars on the shows that i've seen, but never was placed on the mag.

Thanks,
Manny


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 21 2007, 10:22 PM~8845011
> *I think he is doing a good job so far. There had been a few changes like the Best of 70s Issue that caught my attention.
> 
> I often hear people complain about the LARGE rim ads, I dont think that's gonna change at all. The ads are the ones who keep the mags in publication. I noticed tho that the November issue was a bit thinner than the other issues.
> ...


Well said Manny!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Sep 21 2007, 10:24 PM~8845028
> *Well said Manny!
> *


Thanks...

"GETTING A CALL FROM YOUR FRIENDS OR FAMILY SAYING....'Hey *I saw your car in the magazine*, it was a *small pic *from the show in San Diego'. GIVES PEOPLE THE *INITIATIVE* TO WORK HARDER IN THEIR CARS...AND HOPE THAT SOMEDAY THEIR CARS WILL BE IN A BIGGER PICTURE". 

Again...just a suggestion.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 21 2007, 10:22 PM~8845011
> *I think he is doing a good job so far. There had been a few changes like the Best of 70s Issue that caught my attention.
> 
> I often hear people complain about the LARGE rim ads, I dont think that's gonna change at all. The ads are the ones who keep the mags in publication. I noticed tho that the November issue was a bit thinner than the other issues.
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Link (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Sep 23 2007, 11:01 AM~8851577
> *  :thumbsup:
> *



x2..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

FUNNY HOW A LOT OF PEOPLE USE TO BAD MOUTH RALPH FOR FAVORTISM AND WHAT NOT TOWARDS CERTAIN CAR CLUBS (SOUTH SIDE) AND OTHER ASPECTS.....BUT YOU NOTICE HOW MANY LIFESTYLE CARS ARE IN MAGAZINES NOW.....FROM FEATURES, TO TECH FORUMS AND EVEN ADVERTISEMENTS.....NOT THAT ITS A BAD THING, BECAUSE THEY ARE REALLY NICE CARS, BUT JUST THOUGHT ID BRING IT TO ATTENTION. EVERYONE THOUGHT THAT JOE RAY WAS GOING TO BE A THE SAVIOR FOR LRM....BUT ITS ALL THE THE SAME B/S. RALPH DID JUST OF A GOOD JOB AS JOE RAY IS DOING. JUST MY 2 CENTS

......IM SURE MANY WILL DISAGREE, BUT IF YOU REALLY SIT BACK AND LOOK AT THE WHOLE BIG PICTURE....ITS ALL THE SAME IN LRM

.....AND ANOTHER THING.....ID RATHER BE ON LAYITLOW.COM ANYDAY INSTEAD OF FLIPPING THROUGH AN LRM....BECAUSE WE THE PEOPLE ARE OUT THERE RIDIN' AND PUTTING DOWN MAKING THINGS HAPPEN. THATS REAL LOWRIDING....NOT LIKE THESE GUYS WHO WORK FOR LRM DECIDING WHAT NEEDS TO BE IN THE MAG AND WHO GAVE THE BIGGEST AMOUNT OF MONEY FOR ADS, WHILE THEY SIT BACK AND DRINK STARBUCKS....TODAYS IS SUNDAY, AND ITS ALMOST 10 O' CLOCK HERE IN BEAUTIFUL AND LOS ANGELES AND I NEED TO GO START CHARGING BATTERIES...NOW THATS REAL....PEACE!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 20 2007, 11:17 PM~8837376
> *joe ray :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 22 2007, 12:31 AM~8845080
> *Thanks...
> 
> "GETTING A CALL FROM YOUR FRIENDS OR FAMILY SAYING....'Hey I saw your car in the magazine, it was a small pic from the show in San Diego'. GIVES PEOPLE THE INITIATIVE TO WORK HARDER IN THEIR CARS...AND HOPE THAT SOMEDAY THEIR CARS WILL BE IN A BIGGER PICTURE".
> ...


a homie thats real talk right there...thanks for putting that out there for us ...


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

The mag is way better than before you can tell in the layouts and the quality of the cars. About the ads there always going to be ads they have to get paid.


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Sep 21 2007, 02:19 AM~8838109
> *
> Just wish they'd bring all the shows back.  Dallas, Indy, Kansas City, San Antonio, Chicago and didn't they have shows in Milwaukee and Oklahoma City?
> *


CHARLOTTE NC, AND MACON GA LIKE BACK IN '99 :biggrin:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Sep 20 2007, 11:19 PM~8838109
> *
> Just wish they'd bring all the shows back.  Dallas, Indy, Kansas City, San Antonio, Chicago and didn't they have shows in Milwaukee and Oklahoma City?
> *


:yes: i liked the KC and OKC shows they were good shows and LRM is looking good too.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

GOOD JOB JOE :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

every one needs to calm there nerves joe is doing a good job 
maybe not as many tour stops ,but maybe there is more local show 
coverage witch is just as good. give it some time it ain't been enough time yet.... and as far as lifestyes cars i don't know where you've been 
but there has been lifestyle cars all in the the mag. since i've been reading it, they just arn't supossed to be now come on....


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 21 2007, 10:22 PM~8845011
> *I think he is doing a good job so far. There had been a few changes like the Best of 70s Issue that caught my attention.
> 
> I often hear people complain about the LARGE rim ads, I dont think that's gonna change at all. The ads are the ones who keep the mags in publication. I noticed tho that the November issue was a bit thinner than the other issues.
> ...


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 23 2007, 03:44 PM~8853708
> *every one needs to calm there nerves joe is doing a good job
> maybe not as many tour stops ,but maybe there is more local show
> coverage witch is just as good. give it some time it ain't been enough time yet.... and as far as lifestyes cars i don't know where you've been
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

JOE RAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 21 2007, 09:52 AM~8839116
> *I think he's doing well given the circumstances and corporate BS he has to deal with.
> *


exactly


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Sep 24 2007, 07:39 PM~8861709
> *JOE RAY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*X2*


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

hey joe...change the name of the calander from lowrider to swimsuit issue..the girls are 50ft tall wit the fakers and the cars look like model cars next to um you dun twisted the script... :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 21 2007, 09:31 PM~8845080
> *Thanks...
> 
> "GETTING A CALL FROM YOUR FRIENDS OR FAMILY SAYING....'Hey I saw your car in the magazine, it was a small pic from the show in San Diego'. GIVES PEOPLE THE INITIATIVE TO WORK HARDER IN THEIR CARS...AND HOPE THAT SOMEDAY THEIR CARS WILL BE IN A BIGGER PICTURE".
> ...


I totally agree, they came to Hawaii and did our lay out in the November issue. I'm glad we got a little exposure out here in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.

:thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 25 2007, 05:47 PM~8869333
> *I totally agree, they came to Hawaii and did our lay out in the November issue.  I'm glad we got a little exposure out here in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Nice article....CONGRATS!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 25 2007, 05:03 PM~8869443
> *Nice article....CONGRATS!
> *


Thanks Pare! Same with yours...Good Luck with sale...


----------



## MR. SIXTY (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Sep 23 2007, 11:47 AM~8852149
> *The mag is way better than before you can tell in the layouts and the quality of the cars. About the ads there always going to be ads  they have to get paid.
> *


AGREED.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

LOWRIDER NEEDS TO DO BETTER.. IT IS GETTING BETTER BUT NEEDS TO GO BACK TO BASICS..LIKE GET RID OF THE BIG RIM ADDS KEEP SOME FOR YOUR SPONSORSHIP BUT NOT A 100 ADDS PLEASE...


SPREAD THE WEALTH WHICH I MEAN IS SHOW OTHER SHOWS AROUND THE U.S AND FOR GOD SAKES WHEN YOU PUT A SHOW IN THE MAGAZINE IT WAS OBVIOUSLY BIGGER THEN 2 PAGES OF CAR SHOWS AND 100 PAGES OF BIG WHEEL ADVERTISEMENTS....





SHOW LOVE TO OTHER CLUBS AND OTHER AREAS LIKE NOR*CAL..

AND PLEASE GET RID OF THE ADVERTISEMENTS OF GUYS TRYING TO SELL THERE CD'S LOOKING LIKE WANNA-BE GANGSTERS ( BAD IMAGE )


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 26 2007, 06:10 PM~8876728
> *LOWRIDER NEEDS TO DO BETTER.. IT IS GETTING BETTER BUT NEEDS TO GO BACK TO BASICS..LIKE GET RID OF THE BIG RIM ADDS KEEP SOME FOR YOUR SPONSORSHIP BUT NOT A 100 ADDS PLEASE...
> SPREAD THE WEALTH WHICH I MEAN IS SHOW OTHER SHOWS AROUND THE U.S AND FOR GOD SAKES WHEN YOU PUT A SHOW IN THE MAGAZINE IT WAS OBVIOUSLY BIGGER THEN 2 PAGES OF CAR SHOWS AND 100 PAGES OF BIG WHEEL ADVERTISEMENTS....
> SHOW LOVE TO OTHER CLUBS AND OTHER AREAS LIKE NOR*CAL..
> ...


  x1000............ MAJESTIC'S NEW YEAR GOT ONE PAGE stop complaining 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 20 2007, 10:32 PM~8837461
> *Best of the 70's speaks for itself
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: still aint get that shit


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 27 2007, 09:31 AM~8880695
> *:angry:  still aint get that shit
> *


WHAT UP HOMEBOY?...U GONNA B N VEGAS?...THERE IS A STORE BY MY HOUSE THAT HAS A [email protected]# LOAD OF THAT MAG...GREAT ISSUE....I CAN GRAB U ONE & BRING IT 2 VEGAS


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 27 2007, 07:50 AM~8880034
> * x1000............  MAJESTIC'S NEW YEAR GOT ONE PAGE stop complaining
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



U SEE MAJESTICS IS A BAD ASS CLUB AND DESERVES SOME MORE LOOKS AS WELL AS OTHER REGIONS IN THE U.S


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

JOE DOING JUST FINE ATLEAST HE TALKS TO THE PEOPLE THAT MAKE LOWRIDING WHAT IT IS  :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bumpercheckin (Feb 3, 2007)

i think he's doing well... he's a cool guy too. very easy to approach
keep it up mr. ray


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

He should do a,"Best of the 80's" special issue.


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Joe's gotta be cool if he let's me still shoot for LRM, haha! Thanks for work Joe, have a good weekend everybody...
~M~


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Everyone has a right to complain about the advertisements but the simple fact is they are not going away. Advertising pays the bills and keeps the magazine in production.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 28 2007, 09:04 AM~8888303
> *Everyone has a right to complain about the advertisements but the simple fact is they are not going away. Advertising pays the bills and keeps the magazine in production.
> *


no sh*t sherlock!


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 28 2007, 10:07 AM~8888321
> *no sh*t sherlock!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 28 2007, 09:33 AM~8888497
> *:uh:
> *


tell yo boy to get more people to check the people in ....that sh*t is crazy.......took my friend two hrs. to get in :uh: give out discount or free soda coupons.....8.00 for a coke...damm
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 28 2007, 01:03 PM~8889547
> *tell yo boy to get more people to check the people in ....that sh*t is crazy.......took my friend two hrs. to get in :uh: give out discount or free soda coupons.....8.00 for a coke...damm
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  let me know we ur in line so u treat ok big wally


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 28 2007, 12:11 PM~8889620
> * let me know we ur in line so u treat ok big wally
> *


uh...i jump the fence....works for me :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 26 2007, 06:10 PM~8876728
> *LOWRIDER NEEDS TO DO BETTER.. IT IS GETTING BETTER BUT NEEDS TO GO BACK TO BASICS..LIKE GET RID OF THE BIG RIM ADDS KEEP SOME FOR YOUR SPONSORSHIP BUT NOT A 100 ADDS PLEASE...
> SPREAD THE WEALTH WHICH I MEAN IS SHOW OTHER SHOWS AROUND THE U.S AND FOR GOD SAKES WHEN YOU PUT A SHOW IN THE MAGAZINE IT WAS OBVIOUSLY BIGGER THEN 2 PAGES OF CAR SHOWS AND 100 PAGES OF BIG WHEEL ADVERTISEMENTS....
> SHOW LOVE TO OTHER CLUBS AND OTHER AREAS LIKE <span style='color:red'>CENTRAL VALLEY  *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

SORRY ABOUT THAT ---SHOW LOVE


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 28 2007, 05:08 PM~8891456
> *SORRY ABOUT THAT ---SHOW LOVE
> *


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

thank you Joe for bringing Lowrider back!!!!! now we just need some shows back in the midwest like Indy or Chitown......... :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

SO EITHER WAY LRM


----------



## infectedpoohole (Oct 7, 2007)

dat nicca Joe Boo is doin the damn thing at LRM


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zion (Jul 12, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

i think that joe ray is definately the thing that lrm has needed .
He is one of the originators. He is one of the people that made people 
step up their game. true lowrider
One of my favorite quotes from Joe is ,"if you haven't got a ticket for hitting the switch,then you need to go get one." real stuff!


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Its a shame with the economy they had to scale LRM back as much as they did. I bet if it wasnt for him LRM would be permanately cancelled


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angry: I THINK ITS ALL FUCKEN 'POLITICS' & U GUYZ KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!! ITS ALL BOUT WHO U KNOW. THINK BOUT IT, ALWAYS DA SAME DAM CLUBS IN DA MAG!! SHIT I WISH I WAS RUNNIN DA MAG, IMAGINE WHAT CARS I WOULD PUT!! LOL. EXACTLY!! & IF PEOPLE DONT LIKE IT, DATS JUST 2 BAD!! MY CLUB HAS NEVER KISSED NO 1'S ASS, & WE'RE NOT GONNA START NOW! DATS JUST HOW WE ARE. 2 MUCH CRAP IS PROMISSED!! OOH YEAH, GUESS HES DOIN A GOOD JOB!! I SUBSCRIBE 2 IT!! LOL. :0


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 20 2010, 10:39 PM~16675359
> *:angry:I THINK ITS ALL FUCKEN 'POLITICS' & U GUYZ KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!! ITS ALL BOUT WHO U KNOW. THINK BOUT IT, ALWAYS DA SAME DAM CLUBS IN DA MAG!! SHIT I WISH I WAS RUNNIN DA MAG, IMAGINE WHAT CARS I WOULD PUT!! LOL. EXACTLY!! & IF PEOPLE DONT LIKE IT, DATS JUST 2 BAD!! MY CLUB HAS NEVER KISSED NO 1'S ASS, & WE'RE NOT GONNA START NOW! DATS JUST HOW WE ARE. 2 MUCH CRAP IS PROMISSED!! OOH YEAH, GUESS HES DOIN A GOOD JOB!! I SUBSCRIBE 2 IT!! LOL.</span> :0
> *


x2


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The Raza Report don't have shit to do with lowriding or cars. Those pages could have went to something lowrider related. It's supposed to be a car magazine. :uh: 

And the new products section for April has all kinds of products you can't even use on a lowrider!!! :uh:


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

I aint peepe LR for a min, I saw tha subscriptions prices wernt down a lot tho 
so i might order


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 20 2010, 11:39 PM~16675359
> *:angry:<span style='color:blue'>DAT NOT NICE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i almost bought lrm last time i was at walgreens but just couldnt do it.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i picked up the latest issue with Jr's 64 in it for obvious reasons.

i haven't followed LRM for decades like some, but i thought it was a good looking magazine.

sure, there might have been some editorials that i couldn't relate too, or perhaps a few ads that seem displaced, but i'm pretty sure LRM is feeling the economic crunch like every business in the nation.

if anyone knows a thing or two about advertising dollars you can bet people aren't knocking down the doors to place a full page ad. i know for a fact that another magazine i subscribe to on primedia's roster is giving ad space to certain "big name" companies just to keep the magazine moving. sounds silly, but i have a hard time believing that any successful business owner is going to come out of pocket time and time just to keep it running - there's a point where you gotta cut it off.

maybe there is a biased approach to cars, clubs and events, but no one's perfect! if i were trying to get my car shot for the magazine, or my event covered i'd be networking my ass off to get to saul or joe and plug my requests. seems to be the way everything else in this world works - its about who you know.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 21 2010, 07:53 AM~16677127
> *ITS DA TRUTH THOUGH!! :yessad:*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 26 2007, 05:10 PM~8876728
> *SHOW LOVE TO OTHER CLUBS AND OTHER AREAS LIKE NOR*CAL..
> *


done


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 21 2010, 08:39 AM~16677330
> *i picked up the latest issue with Jr's 64 in it for obvious reasons.
> 
> i haven't followed LRM for decades like some, but i thought it was a good looking magazine.
> ...


I agree with what you've said, Rod, but let's switch gears here. People have spoken about the ads, the cost of advertising, and the economic crunch that LRM has felt along with the rest of the nation. But, now, let's talk about the content of the magazine.

LRM has been around over thirty years and really hasn't grown that much with lowriders. What I mean is, the way lowriders are built today are far advanced than the way they were built in the '70's. There's alot of attention to detail in todays lowrider. You would think as building techniques have advanced, LRM would advance along with them. But it hasn't. LRM still holds on tightly to being a culturally biased publication. We all know that lowriders/lowriding are being built/enjoyed by lots of people the world over. But picking up LRM on a monthly basis, one would never know that. One would be led to believe that only Mexican-Americans can/should be the only people to build and enjoy them.

Lowriding has a similar history to hot rodding. Hot rodding once had a "bad-boy" image. Look at what hot rodding along with Hot Rod Magazine did to change that/their image. The main thing that hot rodders did was organize themselves. Look at what's been accomplished by hot rodders by organizing. Their main accomplishment is the NHRA (National Hot Rod Association). Hot rodders no longer have the "bad-boy" image. Hot rodders have no problem getting a venue for a show. They don't have security issues at their shows. They're not harassed in the same manner as lowriders are. 

If you thumb through Hot Rod magazine, you won't see articles featured that aren't hot rod related. You won't see an article catering to a particular race of people. LRM needs to keep any/every feature in it lowrider related. That's no disrespect to Mexican-Americans. I know the magazine was founded by Mexican-Americans, but lowriding is an automotive hobby. Race shouldn't play a factor in who should/shouldn't be a part of it. 

People are quick to say, "The lowrider movement". "Movement", huh? What really significant movements have been made in lowriding in the last thirty years? OK, cars are being built at higher levels. California-based car clubs have migrated around the globe. Lowriders have been featured in movies and music videos. Lowriders have been invited to SEMA. Those things are fine and dandy, but what real movement has been made? Lowriders are still profiled as undesirables. There are no cruising spots. When lowrider shows are held the security is ridiculous. It shouldn't be like this.

My point is this: The powers that be at LRM need to take a long look at what hot rodding has done and learn from them. If LRM continues to be culturally biased and feature non-lowrider related content, LRM and the "lowrider movement" will not advance. Twenty years from now we'll still be debating/discussing this same issue. We'll be lucky if LRM is still around twenty years from now.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I think it's getting better. I'd like to see more pics from the smaller shows and picnics. Combine Streetlow and LRM and it would be great!! But atleast Joe Ray is spreading around the usa not just staying in Cali. Baby steps and lrm will be back to it's former glory.


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

yea J. R. and can you stop putting these kinda bull chit stories in the mag

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452984


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 21 2010, 01:55 PM~16678164
> *I agree with what you've said, Rod, but let's switch gears here. People have spoken about the ads, the cost of advertising, and the economic crunch that LRM has felt along with the rest of the nation. But, now, let's talk about the content of the magazine.
> 
> LRM has been around over thirty years and really hasn't grown that much with lowriders. What I mean is, the way lowriders are built today are far advanced than the way they were built in the '70's. There's alot of attention to detail in todays lowrider. You would think as building techniques have advanced, LRM would advance along with them. But it hasn't. LRM still holds on tightly to being a culturally biased publication. We all know that lowriders/lowriding are being built/enjoyed by lots of people the world over. But picking up LRM on a monthly basis, one would never know that. One would be led to believe that only Mexican-Americans can/should be the only people to build and enjoy them.
> ...


I DO NOT THINK THAT LRM CATERS TO PARTICULAR RACES PER SE, MORE THEN PEOPLE, I DO THINK THERE IS A "WHO YOU KNOW" THING GOING ON. AND ALSO THERE IS A GEOGRAPHICAL ASPECT ALSO. I MEAN WE HAVE ALOT OF REALLY GOOD PHOTOGRAPHERS AROUND THE STATES. USE THEM. GET PEOPLE OUT THERE. YOU HAVE TO SPEND A LITTLE MONEY TO GET THE HOT CAS. BUT I MEAN IT IS LIKE IF IT IS NOT IN BETWEEN CALI, OR TEXAS, YOU CAN FORGET IT. MAYBE ONE MAGAZINE OPPURTUNITY THAT YEAR. SHIT I THINK THE MAG IS DOING BETTER. BUT JUST NEEDS TO GET BACK TO THE CARS


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 21 2010, 12:14 PM~16678729
> *I DO NOT THINK THAT LRM CATERS TO PARTICULAR RACES PER SE, MORE THEN PEOPLE, I DO THINK THERE IS A "WHO YOU KNOW" THING GOING ON.  AND ALSO THERE IS A GEOGRAPHICAL ASPECT ALSO.  I MEAN WE HAVE ALOT OF REALLY GOOD PHOTOGRAPHERS AROUND THE STATES.  USE THEM.  GET PEOPLE OUT THERE.  YOU HAVE TO SPEND A LITTLE MONEY TO GET THE HOT CAS.  BUT I MEAN IT IS LIKE IF IT IS NOT IN BETWEEN CALI, OR TEXAS, YOU CAN FORGET IT.  MAYBE ONE MAGAZINE OPPURTUNITY THAT YEAR.  SHIT I THINK THE MAG IS DOING BETTER.  BUT JUST NEEDS TO GET BACK TO THE CARS
> *


"B.D.", the geographical issue that you speak of, I'm not quite sure of. But I 100% agree with your last sentence. You last sentence is my exact point: LRM needs to focus on the cars. The "La Raza Report" and the music features don't serve a real purpose in lowriding. The pages these two featured sections take up can be better used to feature more cars or technical articles.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 21 2010, 11:16 AM~16677938
> *:nicoderm: ITS DA TRUTH THOUGH!! :yessad:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 11:22 AM~16677965
> *done
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 21 2010, 09:28 PM~16681552
> *"B.D.", the geographical issue that you speak of, I'm not quite sure of. But I 100% agree with your last sentence. You last sentence is my exact point: LRM needs to focus on the cars. The "La Raza Report" and the music features don't serve a real purpose in lowriding. The pages these two featured sections take up can be better used to feature more cars or technical articles.*


BUT IF YOU LOOK BACK INTO LOWRIDER IN THE 70'S MAGS, THAT WAS ALL THEY HAD, WAS HYDRAULIC SHOPS, AND RIM ADS. THEY ALSO PRIDED THEMSELVES TO BE UP ON THE LATEST TRENDS, AND MUSIC. HENCE THE ARTICLES THAT COVERED LISA LISA AND THE CULT JAM. THEY HAVE NOTHING AT ALL TO DO WITH LOWRIDING. BUT I MEAN THAT IS WHAT THE MAG WAS ABOUT. I THINK THEY ARE DOING A BETTER JOB. I ALWAYS SAID THEY NEED TO POST THE FAMILIES WITH THE CARS, NOT A CHICK ON EVERY CAR, THE CHICK SHOULD BE JUST FOR THE CENTERFOLD.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 21 2007, 02:56 PM~8842585
> *hes doing alright but the bullshit harleys are back in
> *


Thats one thing I don't care for.If I want to see harleys then I would buy a fucken harley mag but the rest is ALL good


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 22 2010, 01:57 AM~16686244
> *BUT IF YOU LOOK BACK INTO LOWRIDER IN THE 70'S MAGS, THAT WAS ALL THEY HAD, WAS HYDRAULIC SHOPS, AND RIM ADS.  THEY ALSO PRIDED THEMSELVES TO BE UP ON THE LATEST TRENDS, AND MUSIC.  HENCE THE ARTICLES THAT COVERED LISA LISA AND THE CULT JAM.  THEY HAVE NOTHING AT ALL TO DO WITH LOWRIDING.  BUT I MEAN THAT IS WHAT THE MAG WAS ABOUT.  I THINK THEY ARE DOING A BETTER JOB.  I ALWAYS SAID THEY NEED TO POST THE FAMILIES WITH THE CARS, NOT A CHICK ON EVERY CAR, THE CHICK SHOULD BE JUST FOR THE CENTERFOLD.
> *


'B.D', you have made valid points again, but times have changed. There are more than enough magazines on the newsstand today that cater to music and the latest trends. That's no longer LRM's job. LRM should be strictly about lowriding.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Music is part of the lowrider lifestyle


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 22 2010, 09:59 AM~16687763
> *Music is part of the lowrider lifestyle
> *


x2 that put lowriders on the map :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Sep 20 2007, 07:57 PM~8836756
> *just wondering how everyone feels about the new editor. i personally think that his editorial section is excellent. he is very motivating and positive.  :biggrin: i also think that it is good with the bike section gives the kids motivation to try harder and knowing now that they can get a feature. i know many people dislike the motorcycle feature, but i did like that when he became editor and they did the lowrider harley that they explained why they feel the need to put harleys in there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  I AM VERY HAPPY SO FAR JOE RAY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


get a room already :uh:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 22 2010, 08:59 AM~16687763
> *Music is part of the lowrider lifestyle
> *


OK, but people who lowride listen to different types of music. In my opinion, it's not LRM's job to report on music past or present. That's the job of magazines like Rolling Stone and the Source.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 20 2010, 11:39 PM~16675359
> *:angry: I THINK ITS ALL FUCKEN 'POLITICS' & U GUYZ KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!! ITS ALL BOUT WHO U KNOW. THINK BOUT IT, ALWAYS DA SAME DAM CLUBS IN DA MAG!! SHIT I WISH I WAS RUNNIN DA MAG, IMAGINE WHAT CARS I WOULD PUT!! LOL. EXACTLY!! & IF PEOPLE DONT LIKE IT, DATS JUST 2 BAD!! MY CLUB HAS NEVER KISSED NO 1'S ASS, & WE'RE NOT GONNA START NOW! DATS JUST HOW WE ARE. 2 MUCH CRAP IS PROMISSED!! OOH YEAH, GUESS HES DOIN A GOOD JOB!! I SUBSCRIBE 2 IT!! LOL. :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

BACK ON THE HARLEY ISSUE, I THINK THAT WAS A CHEAP SHOT AT US CHICANOS WHO HAVE HARLEYS... IM BIG CLOWNY FROM "TECHNIQUES" ESE, I HAVE 09 SOFT TAIL DELUXE ALL LOWRIDERED OUT. AND I MEAN TO THE "T" THERE WAS NEVER ANY LOWRIDER CARS AT THE "DUB SHOWS" IN THE PAST, BUT THERE IS NOW... THERE WAS NEVER ANY LOWRIDERS AT THE "GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOWS" IN THE PAST BUT THERE IS NOW. YOU DONT HEAR THEM VATOS OVER THERE COMPLAINING... ITS NOT LIKE THERE PUTTING FUCKEN CHOPPERS IN LRM... QUIT HATEING ON THE HARLEYS AND LET ALL YOUR BROWN BROTHERS REPRESENT THERE SHIT... I GOT A SPREAD COMMING SOON WITH LRM, GET READY TO SEE ONE BAD ASS "DELUXE" THATS ALL I GOTTA SAY... I PROBABLY HAVE JUST AS MUCH MONEY INVESTED IN MY BIKE THEN SOME OF YOU HAVE IN YOUR CARS... JUST LET IT BE, CAUSE WE AINT GOING NOWHERE... BIG CLOWNY, "TECHNIQUES" CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES CHAPTER. AKA "TRUCHA" RESPECT WILL TAKE YOU AS FAR AS YOU WANT IT TOO... :scrutinize: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

havent touched or opened one in 12 years maybe ill buy one and see if its any different...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 22 2010, 11:58 AM~16689134
> *BACK ON THE HARLEY ISSUE, I THINK THAT WAS A CHEAP SHOT AT US CHICANOS WHO HAVE HARLEYS... IM BIG CLOWNY FROM "TECHNIQUES" ESE, I HAVE 09 SOFT TAIL DELUXE ALL LOWRIDERED OUT.  AND I MEAN TO THE "T" THERE WAS NEVER ANY LOWRIDER CARS AT THE "DUB SHOWS" IN THE PAST, BUT THERE IS NOW... THERE WAS NEVER ANY LOWRIDERS AT THE "GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOWS" IN THE PAST BUT THERE IS NOW. YOU DONT HEAR THEM VATOS OVER THERE COMPLAINING... ITS NOT LIKE THERE PUTTING FUCKEN CHOPPERS IN LRM... QUIT HATEING ON THE HARLEYS AND LET ALL YOUR BROWN BROTHERS REPRESENT THERE SHIT... I GOT A SPREAD COMMING SOON WITH LRM, GET READY TO SEE ONE BAD ASS "DELUXE" THATS ALL I GOTTA SAY... I PROBABLY HAVE JUST AS MUCH MONEY INVESTED IN MY BIKE THEN SOME OF YOU HAVE IN YOUR CARS...  JUST LET IT BE, CAUSE WE AINT GOING NOWHERE...  BIG CLOWNY, "TECHNIQUES" CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES CHAPTER. AKA "TRUCHA"  RESPECT WILL TAKE YOU AS FAR AS YOU WANT IT TOO... :scrutinize:  :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


Well said Bro. Cuz when the time is right, I want to roll a HD all "LOWRIDERD OUT"!! :biggrin:  Them rides are coming out big! You all are doing great things to the HD bikes. I enjoy checking them out. Hope to see it in Phx next week!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

HERES A THOUGHT WHY CANT WE  HAVE A MAGAZINE LIKE THE JAPS DOTHEY HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF PICS.....? :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 20 2010, 11:39 PM~16675359
> *:angry: I THINK ITS ALL FUCKEN 'POLITICS' & U GUYZ KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!! ITS ALL BOUT WHO U KNOW. THINK BOUT IT, ALWAYS DA SAME DAM CLUBS IN DA MAG!! SHIT I WISH I WAS RUNNIN DA MAG, IMAGINE WHAT CARS I WOULD PUT!! LOL. EXACTLY!! & IF PEOPLE DONT LIKE IT, DATS JUST 2 BAD!! MY CLUB HAS NEVER KISSED NO 1'S ASS, & WE'RE NOT GONNA START NOW! DATS JUST HOW WE ARE. 2 MUCH CRAP IS PROMISSED!! OOH YEAH, GUESS HES DOIN A GOOD JOB!! I SUBSCRIBE 2 IT!! LOL. :0
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 21 2010, 01:39 AM~16675359
> *:angry: I THINK ITS ALL FUCKEN 'POLITICS' & U GUYZ KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!! ITS ALL BOUT WHO U KNOW. THINK BOUT IT, ALWAYS DA SAME DAM CLUBS IN DA MAG!! SHIT I WISH I WAS RUNNIN DA MAG, IMAGINE WHAT CARS I WOULD PUT!! LOL. EXACTLY!! & IF PEOPLE DONT LIKE IT, DATS JUST 2 BAD!! MY CLUB HAS NEVER KISSED NO 1'S ASS, & WE'RE NOT GONNA START NOW! DATS JUST HOW WE ARE. 2 MUCH CRAP IS PROMISSED!! OOH YEAH, GUESS HES DOIN A GOOD JOB!! I SUBSCRIBE 2 IT!! LOL. :0
> *


I SEE YOUR CC IN THE MAGAZINE, HONESTLY WISE THEY WOULD PUT MORE OF YOUR CC IN THE MAGAZINE. BUT PROBABLY LIKE EVERYONE ELSE, YOU WOULD PUSH YOUR CARS TO BE IN THE MAGAZINE, AND THEY ARE WORTH BEING IN THE MAGAZINE FOR SURE. BUT THEN WE ONLY HAVE ONE ASPECT OF THE LOWRIDER SCENE. BUT I FEEL YA DOGG.


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

he may love it yeah so do i but lrm could be better


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I STILL SUPPORT LRM EVEN WHEN THEY CUT BACK ON THE SHOWS IVE GOT DAM NEAR EVERY MAG FROM 91- TILL PRESENT PACKED UP IN TUBS , ALSO I SUPPORTED BLVD WHEN IT WAS AROUND AND SOME OTHER LO LO MAGS TOO YES THE MAG HAS CHANGED SOME GOOD , SOME BAD BUT ITS THE ONLY THING ON THE NEWS STAND THAT REPRESENT WHAT WE DO OUT HERE  , I DONT KNOW JOE AND IM NOT TAKING UP FOR HIM BUT IM SURE HE WOULD LIKE TO BLOW THE MAG WIDE OPEN IF HE COULD BUT FOR BUDGET REASONS HE CANT , BECAUSE LIKE IN ANY BUSSINESS THE OWNERS LOOK AT MAGS SOLD , AND IF ITS POOR THERE GOES HIS $$$$$ MONEY TO DO CERTAIN THINGS WITH THE MAG HELL I MISS THE OLD HYDRO HOT LINE , READERS CARS , ETC . PS LETS DONT FORGET WHO OWNS LRM , THOSE HOT ROD BOYZ , SO IM GLAD ITS STILL AROUND


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 22 2010, 05:05 PM~16691748
> *I SEE YOUR CC IN THE MAGAZINE, HONESTLY WISE THEY WOULD PUT MORE OF YOUR CC IN THE MAGAZINE.  BUT PROBABLY LIKE EVERYONE ELSE, YOU WOULD PUSH YOUR CARS TO BE IN THE MAGAZINE, AND THEY ARE WORTH BEING IN THE MAGAZINE FOR SURE.  BUT THEN WE ONLY HAVE ONE ASPECT OF THE LOWRIDER SCENE.  BUT I FEEL YA DOGG.
> *


  THANKS BRO!!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

lrm is still a 1/4 the size it used to be.... good shitter material though :biggrin:


----------



## NICE DREAMS (May 8, 2008)

Joe is doing aaaaaright :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Sep 20 2007, 11:19 PM~8838109
> *
> Just wish they'd bring all the shows back.  Dallas, Indy, Kansas City, San Antonio, Chicago and didn't they have shows in Milwaukee and Oklahoma City?
> *


yes SIR...SOUTHSIDE KC :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

not doing a good job.


----------



## FattyLak (Feb 15, 2009)

LRM started it all, but even though they obviously sold out, selling 50% of add space for big wheels and sh1t that has no place on a lowrider, you got to give them support for the show tours. I personally stopped buying a long time ago, but try to make at least one show a year, just to show support for the cause. You know they went too far when they started selling full page adds for pecker pills. Somebody in the ad dept. must have gotten free samples for his limp d1ck!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FattyLak_@Feb 23 2010, 07:58 AM~16698222
> *LRM started  it all, but even though they obviously sold out, selling 50% of add space for big wheels and sh1t that has no place on a lowrider, you got to give them support for the show tours. I personally stopped buying a long time ago, but try to make at least one show a year, just to show support for the cause. You know they went too far when they started selling full page adds for pecker pills. Somebody in the ad dept. must have gotten free samples for his limp d1ck!
> *


 :0


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

lrm is a joke now...nice cars and everything but i remember when you could find some 13x7 or 14 now only if you are rolling 22 now can you find some rims...lrm use to be the shit but now its garbage...thy need to get back to there roots...it a way of life not making money on some dumb ass ads...sorry to say but i wont buy lrm ..tell the people at lrm to get there shit together :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns: :nono: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

yes


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

cal worthington out here puts out commercials to sell cars ..but lowrider mag wont run a tv add about a show ..maybe cause they want to sneek into town :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 24 2010, 01:37 PM~16711457
> *cal worthington out here puts out commercials to sell cars ..but lowrider mag wont run a tv add about a show ..maybe cause they want to sneek into town :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IT'S CALL WORTHING AND HIS PET DOGG SPOT!!!!!


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

I ThiNk TheY nEeD To HaVE OtHER cItYS MORe IN tHE MaG tHEN JusT CAlIFas.Im frOm Dtown tx bUt LiVinG iN cHitOWn ANd We HArdLy SEE anY Of OUr ChiTowN PeoPle tHta PuT A hole LOt oF lovE AnD suPPoRT TO tHE LRM BuT It doNT show anY LOVE bACK.lEts GeT tHE CHiTown anD the RESt of mIDWESt uP in The LRM .


----------



## Haunted_black (Sep 13, 2009)

Stopped buying LRM a long time ago. 



> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Feb 24 2010, 07:23 PM~16715555
> *I ThiNk TheY nEeD To HaVE OtHER cItYS MORe IN tHE MaG tHEN JusT CAlIFas.Im frOm Dtown tx bUt LiVinG iN cHitOWn ANd We HArdLy SEE anY Of OUr ChiTowN PeoPle tHta PuT A hole LOt oF lovE AnD suPPoRT TO tHE LRM BuT It doNT show anY LOVE bACK.lEts GeT tHE CHiTown anD the RESt of mIDWESt uP in The LRM .
> *


What's wrong with your keyboard?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Haunted_black_@Feb 24 2010, 10:03 PM~16716043
> *
> What's wrong with your keyboard?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Haunted_black_@Feb 24 2010, 08:03 PM~16716043
> *Stopped buying LRM a long time ago.
> What's wrong with your keyboard?
> *


 :roflmao: My kIds HavE tHeIr kEyBoARd aT a wiErD TYpE STyLE .tRusT mE iT gEts me PiSsed BuT itS tHIER CoMPUtER LOL


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

i think joe ray is the shit take all the big rims shits out and add some homboyz wheels in there and som zeniths and u have the bible aka lowrider magazine


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 24 2010, 01:22 PM~16712265
> *IT'S CALL WORTHING AND HIS PET DOGG SPOT!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Feb 24 2010, 09:23 PM~16715555
> *I ThiNk TheY nEeD To HaVE OtHER cItYS MORe IN tHE MaG tHEN JusT CAlIFas.Im frOm Dtown tx bUt LiVinG iN cHitOWn ANd We HArdLy SEE anY Of OUr ChiTowN PeoPle tHta PuT A hole LOt oF lovE AnD suPPoRT TO tHE LRM BuT It doNT show anY LOVE bACK.lEts GeT tHE CHiTown anD the RESt of mIDWESt uP in The LRM .
> *


Do you have an epileptic shift key? :ugh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 25 2010, 09:27 AM~16721311
> *Do you have an epileptic shift key? :ugh:
> *


 :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin: LRM ALWAYS GOOD STUFF


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JOE RAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay Shu (Feb 19, 2006)

I used to hate the rims ads but pay those bills homie Joe Ray gets a big :thumbsup: in my book


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

I see it like this....Joe is doing an EXCELLENT JOB with what he has done and with what he is given at Lowrider Magazine. Believe me it is not easy working with or for a corporation, everyone should know that. Everyone complains about shows not being in there city anymore, big rim ads, smaller magazine, etc the list could go on and on. Stop complaining and start supporting more of the movement....because I look out there now and we all know it aint the way it used to be.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> FUNNY HOW A LOT OF PEOPLE USE TO BAD MOUTH RALPH FOR FAVORTISM AND WHAT NOT TOWARDS CERTAIN CAR CLUBS (SOUTH SIDE) AND OTHER ASPECTS.....BUT YOU NOTICE HOW MANY LIFESTYLE CARS ARE IN MAGAZINES NOW.....FROM FEATURES, TO TECH FORUMS AND EVEN ADVERTISEMENTS.....NOT THAT ITS A BAD THING, BECAUSE THEY ARE REALLY NICE CARS, BUT JUST THOUGHT ID BRING IT TO ATTENTION. EVERYONE THOUGHT THAT JOE RAY WAS GOING TO BE A THE SAVIOR FOR LRM....BUT ITS ALL THE THE SAME B/S. RALPH DID JUST OF A GOOD JOB AS JOE RAY IS DOING. JUST MY 2 CENTS
> 
> ......IM SURE MANY WILL DISAGREE, BUT IF YOU REALLY SIT BACK AND LOOK AT THE WHOLE BIG PICTURE....ITS ALL THE SAME IN LRM
> 
> ...


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Feb 25 2010, 07:41 AM~16720580
> *:roflmao: My kIds HavE tHeIr kEyBoARd aT a wiErD TYpE STyLE .tRusT mE iT gEts me PiSsed BuT itS tHIER CoMPUtER LOL
> *


man and i thought that was just talent on your behalf J/K 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> > FUNNY HOW A LOT OF PEOPLE USE TO BAD MOUTH RALPH FOR FAVORTISM AND WHAT NOT TOWARDS CERTAIN CAR CLUBS (SOUTH SIDE) AND OTHER ASPECTS.....BUT YOU NOTICE HOW MANY LIFESTYLE CARS ARE IN MAGAZINES NOW.....FROM FEATURES, TO TECH FORUMS AND EVEN ADVERTISEMENTS.....NOT THAT ITS A BAD THING, BECAUSE THEY ARE REALLY NICE CARS, BUT JUST THOUGHT ID BRING IT TO ATTENTION. EVERYONE THOUGHT THAT JOE RAY WAS GOING TO BE A THE SAVIOR FOR LRM....BUT ITS ALL THE THE SAME B/S. RALPH DID JUST OF A GOOD JOB AS JOE RAY IS DOING. JUST MY 2 CENTS
> >
> > ......IM SURE MANY WILL DISAGREE, BUT IF YOU REALLY SIT BACK AND LOOK AT THE WHOLE BIG PICTURE....ITS ALL THE SAME IN LRM
> > I think Ralph did a good job too, but the Corporate Giants always seem to overcome the lil man.
> ...


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

i think they both did (are doing) the best with whut they inherited. there is some favoritism, but i would never have gotton to see some of the lifestyle cars that are in the mag now and the southside cars that were in the majority then.
so be it that they show their clubs some extra privileges, but aren't their clubs part of the creme de la creme of lowriding?


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

The Magazine has improved considerably since Joe Ray became involved. He's the real deal!!!


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Ive been getting lowrider for many many years even buying issues when it take too long to hit the mail.... u can see the Difference...  BIG


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 7 2010, 12:14 AM~16816622
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


HELLS YEAH... BUT Y THEY NOT BULLDOGGIN JOE LIKE THAT


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

yes he is


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Feb 25 2010, 10:14 AM~16721204
> *i think joe ray is the shit take all the big rims shits out and add some homboyz wheels in there and som zeniths and u have the bible aka lowrider magazine
> *



*It's not that easy, do you think homboyz can afford $18,000 each month for an ad? Don't think so, but the big rim companies can...*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:* JOE RAY*


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Not an easy job he's doing a real good 
job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

i think he needs to include other people then his home boys in cali every thing you see in there is about cali and people from cali or his club theres plenty more people and clubs to write about


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I got to give it to Joe Ray.....he is truly about the Lowrider Lifestyle....his mentality aint about how to make more money off of the magazine but how to better document this lifestyle.

He aint got full control like being able to change the adds and stuff like that but he has improved the quality of the paper.

Covering more area aint as easy, especially when you have a set budget every month.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 12:22 AM~17013848
> *I got to give it to Joe Ray.....he is truly about the Lowrider Lifestyle....his mentality aint about how to make more money off of the magazine but how to better document this lifestyle.
> 
> He aint got full control like being able to change the adds and stuff like that but he has improved the quality of the paper.
> ...


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

anyone get the memo there raising the rates fuck that it gets smaller and shittier and they want more money I'm not renewing


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 28 2010, 08:28 AM~17022028
> *anyone get the memo there raising the rates  fuck that it gets smaller and shittier and they want more money  I'm  not renewing
> *


aww now that blows ass but i got a few more years on my renewall so im gravy


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

It's smaller, yeah. Not as much bullshit? Yeah. Did the paper suck? HELL YEAH... but it's gotten better from a year ago. I may start another subscription soon....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 26 2010, 09:11 PM~17013744
> *i think he needs to include other people then his home boys in cali every thing you see in there is about cali and people from cali or his club theres plenty more people and clubs to write about
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I THINK HE IS DOING A BETTER JOB, AT IT, AND HOPEFULLY THINGS WILL SHIFT BACK. IT IS A LONG ROAD. BUT EVERYTHING GOES IN CIRCLES.


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

He was handed a pile of shit and he's definitely made it smell better. Is it perfect, not by any means. But I'll hand it to the guy cause he's proven he knows his shit. Remember this magazine didn't go to hell in a year. I think with a bit more time he will have it back on top. It will never be like it was cause times have changed but oh well.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

:wow: :0 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=534868


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

does anyone know if they will ever do back issues again


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 5 2010, 06:01 PM~17097912
> *does anyone know if they will ever do back issues again
> *


http://www.primediabackissues.com/Merchant...ategory_Code=LR


----------



## BERNIE MADOFF (Mar 18, 2010)

It's all business.


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

SPEAKIN OF LOWRIDER FROM BACK IN THE DAY... MY SON FOUND THIS PLACA IN MY TRUNK FROM WAY BACK WHEN THE EDITOR WAS ?LONNIE? SO LONG AGO I CAN BARELY REMEMBER-- BUT THE ADS I REMEMBER(NOT THOSE DUMB ASS WHEEL ADS) WERE SUMMIT RACING, GREENSPANS(not greenspans thinkin too far back), CALIFONIA WIRES I THINK, THE ADS FOR ENGRAVED LOCS N STUFF... LMAO... I ALSO HAD THAT CHOLO ANTENNA BALL FROM STREETLO MAGAZINE BUT SOMEBODY GANKED IT LOL OH YEAH THEM CHROME MACHINE ADS TOO--- WAS THE EDITOR VODO PEDDER???? DID THEY SHARE TIME OR AM I ALL MESSED UP LOL ALL IN ALL JOE IS DOING HIS THANG WITH WHAT HE HAS TO WORK WITH


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

[/color] ALL IN ALL JOE IS DOING HIS THANG WITH WHAT HE HAS TO WORK WITH
[/quote]


I agree :biggrin: 

I can't complain about him now that Lowrider did an article about TOWER OF POWER 
in the latest issue , big props for that :biggrin: 

all and all The magazine is definetly better than it was before

Retro rides very cool

Raza report :biggrin: 



:thumbsup: to Joe Ray


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: some one needs help :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Apr 5 2010, 04:35 PM~17103178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: some one needs help :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 
Who me?
:run: :run: :run: :run:



Your not the first one to think I need help and you wont be the last :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

big all my son got two pics of u from lowrider with that elco on his wall :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

I like the quality of the mag. I think he's doing a good job with it. you can't beat it, 20$ a year and a free t shirt to subscribe.(if you do it at the show).
i'll keep my subscription.


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

I wish LRM and Joe lots of luck. With out the ad dollars coming in from anywhere they can get it, no magazine will be able to stay in business not to mention news papers. And things aren’t looking good. 


Spending by medium
The internet grew its share of global ad spending to 12.6% last year from 10.5% in 2008, surpassing magazines' slice of the pie for the first time, and will keep growing in share -- to 13.9% this year, 15.4% next year and 17.1% in 2012, according to ZenithOptimedia, which is part of Publicis Groupe. By that point global ad spending online will be in striking distance of newspapers, which got 23.1% of the world's ad spend last year but will garner 21.7% this year and just 19.4% in 2012. 
Magazines' share of worldwide ad spending fell to 10.3% in 2009 from 11.6% in 2008 and is expected to fall to 9.6% this year, 9.1% in 2011 and 8.6% in 2012. Radio, which held even at 7.7% last year, is projected to decline to 7.5% this year and 7.3% in 2011 before holding steady again in 2012. 
http://adage.com/mediaworks/article?article_id=143150


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 5 2010, 12:01 AM~17097912
> *does anyone know if they will ever do back issues again
> *


meaning 80s & 90s


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Apr 8 2010, 12:07 PM~17134807
> *I wish LRM and Joe lots of luck. With out the ad dollars coming in from anywhere they can get it, no magazine will be able to stay in business not to mention news papers. And things aren’t looking good.
> Spending by medium
> The internet grew its share of global ad spending to 12.6% last year from 10.5% in 2008, surpassing magazines' slice of the pie for the first time, and will keep growing in share -- to 13.9% this year, 15.4% next year and 17.1% in 2012, according to ZenithOptimedia, which is part of Publicis Groupe. By that point global ad spending online will be in striking distance of newspapers, which got 23.1% of the world's ad spend last year but will garner 21.7% this year and just 19.4% in 2012.
> ...


with that being said good luck to all magazines


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 26 2010, 10:11 PM~17013744
> *i think he needs to include other people then his home boys in cali every thing you see in there is about cali and people from cali or his club theres plenty more people and clubs to write about
> *


TiMeS a mIllIoN. ItS NoT aLl aBoUt CAli.LoWrIdEr IS eVeRyWhEre So It BE nIcE tO InClUdE MoRe CItYS tHEN jUSt tHE sTatE oF caLI.eVeRy MOnTH iTs AlL ABoUt cAlI cAli cAlI.ThaT IS whY lOts Of PeOpLE THiNk DiFerEnT AbOuT LoWRIDeR maGAziNE anD JoE rAY.iM suRe hE is doInG whAT HE cAN BUt THE gamE NeEds tO steP up iN otHeR STaTes .

mIS 2 CEnTAVOS :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Apr 17 2010, 11:47 AM~17220686
> *TiMeS a mIllIoN. ItS NoT aLl aBoUt CAli.LoWrIdEr IS eVeRyWhEre So It BE nIcE tO InClUdE MoRe CItYS tHEN jUSt tHE sTatE oF caLI.eVeRy MOnTH iTs AlL ABoUt cAlI cAli cAlI.ThaT IS whY lOts Of PeOpLE THiNk DiFerEnT AbOuT LoWRIDeR maGAziNE anD JoE rAY.iM suRe hE is doInG whAT HE cAN BUt THE gamE NeEds tO steP up iN otHeR STaTes .
> 
> mIS 2 CEnTAVOS  :biggrin:
> *


You should write using all small letters or all capital letters, it would be easier to read your 2 cents and much easier and faster for you to type

Just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 22 2010, 12:58 PM~16689134
> *BACK ON THE HARLEY ISSUE, I THINK THAT WAS A CHEAP SHOT AT US CHICANOS WHO HAVE HARLEYS... IM BIG CLOWNY FROM "TECHNIQUES" ESE, I HAVE 09 SOFT TAIL DELUXE ALL LOWRIDERED OUT.  AND I MEAN TO THE "T" THERE WAS NEVER ANY LOWRIDER CARS AT THE "DUB SHOWS" IN THE PAST, BUT THERE IS NOW... THERE WAS NEVER ANY LOWRIDERS AT THE "GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOWS" IN THE PAST BUT THERE IS NOW. YOU DONT HEAR THEM VATOS OVER THERE COMPLAINING... ITS NOT LIKE THERE PUTTING FUCKEN CHOPPERS IN LRM... QUIT HATEING ON THE HARLEYS AND LET ALL YOUR BROWN BROTHERS REPRESENT THERE SHIT... I GOT A SPREAD COMMING SOON WITH LRM, GET READY TO SEE ONE BAD ASS "DELUXE" THATS ALL I GOTTA SAY... I PROBABLY HAVE JUST AS MUCH MONEY INVESTED IN MY BIKE THEN SOME OF YOU HAVE IN YOUR CARS...  JUST LET IT BE, CAUSE WE AINT GOING NOWHERE...  BIG CLOWNY, "TECHNIQUES" CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES CHAPTER. AKA "TRUCHA"  RESPECT WILL TAKE YOU AS FAR AS YOU WANT IT TOO... :scrutinize:  :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thats my Brother "Clowny TFFT" just keeping it real for those of us that ride HDs and also own some of the badest lowriders around. Joe you have been doing a great job with the magazine. Just keep representing our lowrider life style to the fullest within the pages of LRM.</span>*


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2010, 10:07 AM~17220838
> *You should write using all small letters or all capital letters, it would be easier to read your 2 cents and much easier and faster for you to type
> 
> Just my 2 cents :biggrin:
> *


x2 iT lOoKs LiKe A PrE-TeEn GiRl GrOwInG Up In ThE HoOd WrOTe ThAt


and it would be much quicker too it took me over a minute to write that sentance and it was physically and mentally draining :wow:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2010, 10:07 AM~17220838
> *You should write using all small letters or all capital letters, it would be easier to read your 2 cents and much easier and faster for you to type
> 
> Just my 2 cents :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 19 2010, 06:09 PM~17239091
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thats my Brother "Clowny TFFT" just keeping it real for those of us that ride HDs and also own some of the badest lowriders around.  Joe you have been doing a great job with the magazine.  Just keep representing our lowrider life style to the fullest within the pages of LRM.</span>
> *


i dont see why so many people are crying about LRM featuring Harleys...i was looking through some of my LRM's from the 70's and 80's and they have Harleys in them too.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Mar 24 2010, 07:06 PM~16988982
> *The Magazine has improved considerably since Joe Ray became involved. He's the real deal!!!
> *


well said.


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

I believe that its goten a lot better. I mean ya there's less cars and still a lot of ads. But lrm is showing more traditional og lowriders like t birds and glasshouses and bombs. Nothing against early 60s impalas but u can only do so much to em. And u can only look at em for so long then it gets kinda boring. To me its like going to the strip club and getting a lap dance from the same girl all the time. U gotta mix it up and look at something else.

And its a magazine to look at so who cares if its mostly so cal cars. If they don't rep ur area cars so what? If ur a real rider then u should kno what the rides look like from ur area.

Just my looong ass .02. Gotta stretch every cent these days lol


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

WELL IVE PERSONALLY TALKED TO JOE RAY ABOUT ISSUES WITH THE MAG AND ALL ITS UPS AND DOWNS BUT I THINK HES DOIN A GREAT JOB, ESPECIALLY WITH EVERYTHING GOIN ON IN OUR LOWRIDING CULTURE. THERES SO MANY OPINIONS,THOUGHTS, AND DO"S AND DONTS, WHAT LOWRIDING IS AND WHAT IT AINT. FOR THAT MATTER ITS HARD TO PLEASE EVERYONE. THE POINT IS THAT IM SURE HES DOIN THE BEST HE CAN. IM FROM OKLAHOMA AND CUZ OF HIM MY OLD CAR CLUB ; ILLEGAL TOYS; WAS ON THE CAR CLUB SECTION ON THE JULY ISSUE OF 09. HE DOES THINK ABOUT ALL OF US BUT IMAGINE IF WE WERE IN HIS POSITION.. PEOPLE TALK LIKE THEY USED TO RUN A MAGAZINE OR SOMETHING, UNLESS YOUVE BEEN THERE THEN SAY WHAT U WANT BUT EVERYONES INTITLED TO THEIR OPINION. THE POINT IS LOWRIDING IS HERE TO STAY SO LETS JUST ALL SUPPORT OUR MAG AND HOPE IT JUST GETS BETTER AND BETTER. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP JOE!! - JESSIE FROM OKLAHOMA-


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Magazine are gettin desperate.I was a subscriber for years then stopped.Then the other day i got a email for $20 a year might have to join back up for that much


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@May 3 2010, 06:47 PM~17377903
> *I believe that its goten a lot better. I mean ya there's less cars and still a lot of ads. But lrm is showing more traditional og lowriders like t birds and glasshouses and bombs. Nothing against early 60s impalas but u can only do so much to em. And u can only look at em for so long then it gets kinda boring. To me its like going to the strip club and getting a lap dance from the same girl all the time. U gotta mix it up and look at something else.
> 
> And its a magazine to look at so who cares if its mostly so cal cars. If they don't rep ur area cars so what? If ur a real rider then u should kno what the rides look like from ur area.
> ...


X2- Well stated homie... 
Last time I spoke with Joe ray he advised that they don't have the budget to send out photographers all over the country. They've done articals for shows and events in other states but I think in a lot of cases you have to pay to get them out there.. That's just the reality of todays economy..


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 8 2010, 06:14 PM~17138352
> *does anyone know if they will ever do back issues again
> 
> meaning 80s & 90s
> *


:nosad:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## downlowcali (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 5 2010, 11:30 AM~17399503
> *X2- Well stated homie...
> Last time I spoke with Joe ray he advised that they don't have the budget to send out photographers all over the country. They've done articals for shows and events in other states but I think in a lot of cases you have to pay to get them out there.. That's just the reality of todays economy..
> *


 THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:twak: low rider :run: :run:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@May 5 2010, 02:17 PM~17401533
> *:twak: low rider :run:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin: LOL!!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

maybe they could make a special nude edition for subscribers only, sex sells so that may help them with loss of ad dollars...


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@May 10 2010, 07:48 PM~17448277
> *maybe they could make a special nude edition for subscribers only, sex sells so that may help them with loss of ad dollars...
> *


they should have paid there taxes lol


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@May 10 2010, 09:48 PM~17448277
> *maybe they could make a special nude edition for subscribers only, sex sells so that may help them with loss of ad dollars...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Apr 17 2010, 09:47 AM~17220686
> *TiMeS a mIllIoN. ItS NoT aLl aBoUt CAli.LoWrIdEr IS eVeRyWhEre So It BE nIcE tO InClUdE MoRe CItYS tHEN jUSt tHE sTatE oF caLI.eVeRy MOnTH iTs AlL ABoUt cAlI cAli cAlI.ThaT IS whY lOts Of PeOpLE THiNk DiFerEnT AbOuT LoWRIDeR maGAziNE anD JoE rAY.iM suRe hE is doInG whAT HE cAN BUt THE gamE NeEds tO steP up iN otHeR STaTes .
> 
> mIS 2 CEnTAVOS  :biggrin:
> *


It cost money to go outside your neighborhood to photoshoot cars, Money they most likely dont have,

You could say, why dont they have a local guy take the pics and send them in, Well they have done some of that, But if you do to much then you lose the soul of what and who the magazine is.

I would like them to come back to NW as well, but they need our support for them to support us, and in the last couple of years its just been f this and f that when it comes to the mag, got to buy them mags if you want them to be big again and come to your town,.................my 2 cents


----------

